# Cost of shopping



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Hi
Reading threads I can see that many claims that cost of living has gone up very much. Knowing that the majority of the Expats comes from UK my question is: Is this compared to UK because the very bad exchange rate Sterling/Euro or is it a general price increase?

Regards

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi
> Reading threads I can see that many claims that cost of living has gone up very much. Knowing that the majority of the Expats comes from UK my question is: Is this compared to UK because the very bad exchange rate Sterling/Euro or is it a general price increase?
> 
> Regards
> ...


I think that it is a bit of both to be honest Anders. Those of us who have lived here for years are finding that prices have gone up but this is made worse for Brits who come on holiday or those who are living on British pensions because the sterling has become so weak against the Euro.

regards Veronica


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

This was the same when I lived on Tenerife. I was there when they changed from Pesetas to Euro. Overnight the prices went up 10%. For the exchangerate its the same in Sweden. When I moved to Germany you got 1 EUR for 8.95 SEK, today you have to pay 10.60.

Btw are there any Swedes on the island?

Regards

Anders


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

To give you an idea of the cost of things, here is the prices of some things in Orphanides (one of the big supermarkets)

Lemon Squash 1 litre €1.75
tinned chopped tomatoes €0.64
tinned mackerel (4 x 200gram pack) €3.50
salami (whole) €2.82
beef mince (aprox 700gram) €3.34
chicken breast (2 large breasts) €3.88
kingsize twix €0.66
loaf of village bread €1.25
pasta shells (500gram) €0.69
toilet paper (9 rolls) €3.49
garlic (jumbo bulb) €0.45
bunch parsley €0.29
carrots (650 grams) €0.84
potatoes (1.5kg) €1.00
apples (5 large "california" ) €2.04
onions (5 small) €0.38
cod fillets (1 kg frozen) €5.72
milk 1 litre €1.20
kidney beans (400gr tin) €0.93 (these are only €0.50 in kokkines)
carslberg beer (6 x 500ml cans) €5.85
tomato puree €0.38
pork chops (2 large) €2.23

hope this will help you compare from your own country


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

teandto said:


> To give you an idea of the cost of things, here is the prices of some things in Orphanides (one of the big supermarkets)
> 
> Lemon Squash 1 litre €1.75
> tinned chopped tomatoes €0.64
> ...


Thanks for this. But prices for fruit and vegetables were much lower at the market when we last visited the island. Its still so I imagine?

Anders


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Like every where shop around offers on in shop now have 3 discont shops that ship over from uk shops . (if you must have your crisp , biccys, ect.)Fruit& veg price change with what is in season .
HAPPY SHOPPING .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders we always buy our fruit and veg and meats at the local frutaria and they are much cheaper there than in the supermarkets.
Fresh fish is also a lot cheaper in them.

Veronica


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

*Costs*



Veronica said:


> Anders we always buy our fruit and veg and meats at the local frutaria and they are much cheaper there than in the supermarkets.
> Fresh fish is also a lot cheaper in them.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica!
Yes that is just what we also planned to do. We are not any outandeatgoingpeople, want to cook at home

Anders


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

the fruit market is usually cheaper for fruit and veg but we're limited on time due to work at the moment so the time we save by doing one shop in 20 mins makes up for the extra few euro's we spend in orphanides. Some other things we buy are much cheaper in orphanides so you have to shop according to budget and time. If you have time to go to several shops and compare prices then you will save money.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

teandto said:


> the fruit market is usually cheaper for fruit and veg but we're limited on time due to work at the moment so the time we save by doing one shop in 20 mins makes up for the extra few euro's we spend in orphanides. Some other things we buy are much cheaper in orphanides so you have to shop according to budget and time. If you have time to go to several shops and compare prices then you will save money.


Another way that you can save money if you shop in Orphanides is by picking up a booklet with discount vouchers from the customer services desk at the beginning of every month. There are often some very good discounts with the vouchers and if it is stuff that use it is worth buying them while they are cheaper even if you dont need them at the time.

Veronica


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

> Btw are there any Swedes on the island?


Yes, there are quite a few! We live in Limassol and there are two Swedish families at my children's school and I know another couple of families. There is a Swedish school for the children one afternoon a week and apart from that, they organise things like Lucia dagen and Mittsommarsnatt (not sure about the correct spelling in Swedish!).


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Our way to shop cheaply:
Don't insist on the same things you ate in the UK.
Go to C10 first.
What you can't get, buy from Elomas.
What you still can't get, buy from Orphnides.
Bla bla bla Carrefour.
Except meat, it is nearly always cheapest at Orrphanides.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Thanks for this. But prices for fruit and vegetables were much lower at the market when we last visited the island. Its still so I imagine?
> 
> Anders


I shop at the farmers market in Larnaca and find that the prices vary. Sometimes they are cheaper than the supermarkets and sometimes not. This week a number of lines in the fruit and veg shop opposite Carrefour are a lot cheaper than the market, Orphanides or Carrefour. 

I have stopped buying imports from England from some of the discount supermarkets because I object to paying inflated rates. For example, a tin of dog food with a 59p label at over 1€. If I want stuff imported from England because I can't live without it, I get friends and relatives to bring it over with them.


----------

